# Any fans of Western Digital SMP Live



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I own two media players, a Roku3 for the bedroom and a WD SMPLive for the home theater. The ROKU is much faster responding to remote control inputs and pulls up the network apps much faster than the WD. However, the ROKU"s biggest failing is its inability to stream movies from home network shares. The WD can also stream almost any kind of movie format you can throw at it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have two WD TV units and have been very pleased with how they work. On of them is strictly for my daughters TV and they are 7 and 9 years old and both know how to use it without ever needing my help.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> I have two WD TV units and have been very pleased with how they work. On of them is strictly for my daughters TV and they are 7 and 9 years old and both know how to use it without ever needing my help.


If WD would now focus on the response of their devices to get them as fast the ROKU and to provide more standard apps like ROKU, I think they would own the market.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I have an Iomega 1TB drive which is shared out to the network via the PC. The WD can see the contents of that drive through the network but it won't see it as just a hard drive when I attacj it locally to the WD (I suspect because of the Linux Kernel) so I'm copying teh contents from it to a spare 1 TB drive. 

Does anyone know if one can access a locally attached drive on the WD through a home network so that I can transfer files from the PC to it without having to disconnect it from the WD and reconnect it to the PC?


----------

